# The future of photography has arrived!



## bratkinson (Jul 12, 2013)

Nokia just unveiled their new 41mp phone!!

Nokia Unveils Lumia Phone With Camera to Revive Demand - Bloomberg

Incredible!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 12, 2013)

Great, now we get to look forward to poster sized instagram snapshots. But then again the phone is working on the Windows OS, so there may not be anything to worry about. lol


----------



## SCraig (Jul 12, 2013)

Now it will be a toss-up between them and Harley-Davidson as to who makes the most noise


----------



## caveman (Jul 12, 2013)

41MP from a tiny lens and sensor - hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Benco (Jul 12, 2013)

"The Lumia 1020 has a 41-megapixel camera, allowing users to take crisper  pictures and video through a technology called &#8220;oversampling,&#8221;"

Oversampling eh? sounds a lot like resampling, what a crock.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Not even going there... people that don't know any better... just don't know any better....


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 12, 2013)

runs off to go make a 42 mp camera phone.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 12, 2013)

Nokia's been shipping phones with this camera for quite a while.

It's an excellent camera. Ctein made some prints from it and says it's good, and on these sorts of points I take his word as gospel. He's been one of the finest printers in the world for decades. The Online Photographer: Another Print Review: The Nokia's For Real

That said, it's not really a 41Mpixel camera, they do pixel binning and whatnot, so the results are not Nikon D800ish, they're not 4x5 negatives, but they are jaw-dropping for a phone, and objectively excellent.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 12, 2013)

I wonder what the file size will be. It says the phone will only come with 32gb and no way to switch out memory cards.


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi - Just an FYI, I've moved this to a more appropriate forum for discussion.


----------



## Biev (Jul 14, 2013)

41 mp duck faces.  Just what the world was waiting for.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 14, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

A few of the lowlights from the article:

Microsoft needs to appeal to consumers with something and theyre unlikely to match Apple and Googles app system, said Avi Greengart, a research director at Current Analysis Inc.The camera may be it.

"One of the first smartphone makers, Nokia dominated with a global market share topping 50 percent before Apples iPhone and Google Inc.s Android software were introduced about six years ago. Nokias market share has since collapsed to about 3 percent, according to IDC. The slump has pushed Nokia to losses and forced it to cancel its dividend for the first time in at least 143 years."

"Nokias debt rating was cut last week one step deeper into junk by Standard & Poors, which said the handset makers net cash may tumble ..."


*Yeah, a new high-rez phone will rescue these guys.*


----------



## amolitor (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, Nokia hired a guy out of Microsoft to save them and, surprise, his solution was 'We'll commit fully and one hundred percent to Mobile Windows, because this time, unlike the last 30 cracks Microsoft has made at this, it's genuinely awesome'

It's really a shame, the camera is pretty startling. Nokia's always been sound on the hardware side.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, Micro$loth, to the rescue....lol...

My favorite was their Windows CE operating system, which quickly earned the name "Wince".

What a bunch of tools.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, Micro$loth, to the rescue....lol...
> 
> My favorite was their Windows CE operating system, which quickly earned the name "Wince".
> 
> What a bunch of tools.


Remember Windows trio of CE, ME and NT?   "Cement"!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah...Windows CE was Windows *C*omplete *E*xcrement: and of course Windows ME was Windows *M*aximum *E*xcrement; and Windows NT was Windows *N*ice *T*ry--the "modern" OS from Redmond, the one without any support for Firewire or USB devices.Lol. What a collection of tools.

I recall when the Windows NT command and control operating systems aboard two United States Navy nuclear submarines left both of them *floating on the surface,* *dead in the water* off the eastern seaboard of the USA...and both submarines had to be towed back into port!  Funny thing--not too long after that incident, the US military dropped Windoze...too unreliable and too easy to hack.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

From Wikpedia... 
From 1996 _Yorktown_ was used as the testbed for the Navy's Smart Ship program. The ship was equipped with a network of 27 dual 200 MHz Pentium Pro-based machines runningWindows NT 4.0 communicating over fiber-optic cable with a Pentium Pro-based server. This network was responsible for running the integrated control center on the bridge, monitoring condition assessment, damage control, machinery control and fuel control, monitoring the engines and navigating the ship. This system was predicted to save $2.8 million per year by reducing the ship's complement by 10%.
On 21 September 1997, while on maneuvers off the coast of Cape Charles, Virginia, a crew member entered a zero into a database field causing a divide by zero error in the ship's Remote Data Base Manager which caused a large divide by zero vortex, and brought down all the machines on the network, causing the ship's propulsion system to fail.[SUP][5][/SUP]
Anthony DiGiorgio, a civilian contractor with a 26-year history of working on Navy control systems, reported in 1998 that _Yorktown_ had to be towed back to Norfolk Naval Station. Ron Redman, a deputy technical director with the Aegis Program Executive Office, backed up this claim, suggesting that such system failures had required _Yorktown_ to be towed back to port several times.[SUP][6][/SUP]
In 3 August 1998 issue of _Government Computer News_, a retraction by DiGiorgio was published. He claims the reporter altered his statements, and insists that he did not claim the_Yorktown_ was towed into Norfolk. _GCN_ stands by its story.[SUP][7][/SUP]
Atlantic Fleet officials also denied the towing, reporting that _Yorktown_ was "dead in the water" for just 2 hours and 45 minutes.[SUP][6][/SUP] Captain Richard Rushton, commanding officer of_Yorktown_ at the time of the incident, also denied that the ship had to be towed back to port, stating that the ship returned under its own power.[SUP][8][/SUP]
Atlantic Fleet officials acknowledged that the Yorktown experienced what they termed "an engineering local area network casualty."[SUP][6][/SUP] "We are putting equipment in the engine room that we cannot maintain and, when it fails, results in a critical failure," DiGiorgio said.[SUP][6][/SUP]
Even though the problem was caused by programming error in the Remote Data Base Manager application and not by problems with the operating system itself, criticism of operating system choice ensued. Ron Redman, deputy technical director of the Fleet Introduction Division of the Aegis Program Executive Office, said there have been numerous software failures associated with NT aboard the Yorktown.[SUP][6][/SUP]

&#8220;Because of politics, some things are being forced on us that without political pressure we might not do, like Windows NT. If it were up to me I probably would not have used Windows NT in this particular application ... Refining that is an ongoing process ... Unix is a better system for control of equipment and machinery, whereas NT is a better system for the transfer of information and data. NT has never been fully refined and there are times when we have had shutdowns that resulted from NT."


----------



## bobandcar (Jul 27, 2013)

I use windows ce every day at work. Am a land surveyor and all of our equipment runs on it.
It's not bad for what we do


----------



## Buckster (Jul 27, 2013)

I love how Apple Fanbois can take virtually any discussion and derail it into a PC vs. Apple sh1ts+orm.  Cult members are funny, as long as they don't have access to weapons.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...Windows CE was Windows *C*omplete *E*xcrement: and of course Windows ME was Windows *M*aximum *E*xcrement; and Windows NT was Windows *N*ice *T*ry--the "modern" OS from Redmond, the one without any support for Firewire or USB devices.Lol. What a collection of tools.
> 
> I recall when the Windows NT command and control operating systems aboard two United States Navy nuclear submarines left both of them *floating on the surface,* *dead in the water* off the eastern seaboard of the USA...and both submarines had to be towed back into port!  Funny thing--not too long after that incident, the US military dropped Windoze...too unreliable and too easy to hack.



But isn't Mac more of a "don't worry your pretty little head sweety, we know what's best for you" kind of software?

I've tried getting into the back-end of a Mac and oh hell nah try dot want you screwing around with your own computer.

At least with Windows, 95% of the issues are user-based. If something goes wrong with a Mac, I'll just let Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 27, 2013)

Macs are definitely "don't worry, be happy, sorry that didn't work out for you. Perhaps you don't understand the insane UI idiom in play here, or maybe some hardware is broken, or some software, or, well, it could be a lot of things. Here's a picture of a sad face, and that's pretty much all the info you get. Why don't you try doing something else?"

I still like 'em pretty well.


----------



## misterdiego (Aug 3, 2013)

41mb for taking poster size pics on the bathroom's mirror... A bay day for photography!


----------



## Benco (Aug 3, 2013)

misterdiego said:


> 41mb for taking poster size pics on the bathroom's mirror...



...with a duckface.

:roll:


----------



## SCraig (Aug 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> &#8220;Because of politics, some things are being forced on us that without political pressure we might not do, like Windows NT. If it were up to me I probably would not have used Windows NT in this particular application ... Refining that is an ongoing process ... Unix is a better system for control of equipment and machinery, whereas NT is a better system for the transfer of information and data. NT has never been fully refined and there are times when we have had shutdowns that resulted from NT."



There is a lot of truth in this last statement.

I've used Windows since the beginning, since it was an embedded GUI that provided menus and mouse control for applications such as Visi-Calc running under MS-DOS (I think that was version 1.x or 2.x).  Since then Windows has had a gazillion problems that Microsoft has never chosen to admit or address, and each iteration of the software glosses over past problems with a new veneer and adds new ones for users to have to deal with.  From the standpoint of using Windows in a mission-critical environment such as command and control systems on a warship it is probably the worst possible choice of an operating system.

That said, when it is used for an operating system in an environment where 100% uptime is not absolutely critical it does a pretty good job and the world of people using computers would be worse off without it.  Try and imagine an office where everyone had to use Unix or Linux.  Where everyone had to learn cryptic command-line sequences to do anything and there was no GUI to simplify the operations.  Double-clicking an icon on a graphic desktop beats the heck out of typing a long command-line string, then going back and finding and fixing the syntax errors and trying again.  I've been there to, just as many here have.

Windows, to me, is one of those situations where you have to look not at what it provides but where we would be without it.  As a general rule Windows is a horrendous resource hog, it is unreliable and erratic and unstable.  On the other hand I use it every day and would not want to go back to MS-DOS or VAX/VMS or Unix for what I do on a daily basis.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm selling my D800.

Anyone wanna buy a D800?

Fifty bucks.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 3, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I'm selling my D800.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a D800?
> 
> Fifty bucks.


Not unless it's a D800E!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2013)

I am a Winderz admin.  Have been for eons, but I also totally get UNIX.

There are a few places where Windows isn't the king... but Windows is a MUCH different creature today than it was the last time they called it Windows NT... which was basically 13 years ago.

Also... what many people do not realize is that because Windows is "easy", there are LOTS of very unqualified people out there who are managing these operating systems when they have no business doing so.  What's more is many of these people think "What? It's Windows!" and they never bother to really learn the OS.  There's also a tendency for these very same people to run the OS on bargain bin hardware with poor driver support.  This results in a LOT of implementations being very poorly run and resulting in some scary issues, instability, etc.

If you do Windows right, the thing is an absolute rock, and extremely high-performing as well.  Esp these days where you have the option to run Windows Core for many services... and I expect we'll see more applications available for this over time as well.

I'm still not saying I'd use Windows for everything- I wouldn't.  If you have a qualified team of UNIX/Linux/Solaris/whatever admins, there are some services that may make more sense on a *nix variant... though I have to say the number of them is really going down.  Good example... several years ago I'd have laughed if you said you were running DNS on Windows.  These days with AD integrated DNS... if you're running Windows desktops and servers and AD, and you're not running ADDNS, I have to question your sanity.

We're SO off topic here.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2013)

SCraig said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I'm selling my D800.
> ...



Oh if only I had waited...


----------



## SCraig (Aug 3, 2013)

manaheim said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


OK, you forced it on me.  I'll go $50 even though I'm not convinced it's worth it, but ONLY if you pay the shipping!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Juga (Aug 3, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...Windows CE was Windows *C*omplete *E*xcrement: and of course Windows ME was Windows *M*aximum *E*xcrement; and Windows NT was Windows *N*ice *T*ry--the "modern" OS from Redmond, the one without any support for Firewire or USB devices.Lol. What a collection of tools.
> ...



Jesus is an IT?!? 

:hail::bigangel:


----------



## MarkKapoor (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow.....can't wait to use it...This will bring lot of good to Nokia....


----------

